# Today's load



## Anonymous (Jun 11, 2011)

We were contacted by a company to remove their accumulated escrap and various other material.They are probably the largest electronics warehouse within 100 miles,The building looks like an airplane hanger for a 747 jumbo jet.They are moving and not taking this material with them.This is the first load,they said the next load will be ready in about a week,and I will continue to post pics as we pick up the loads.This is 10 gaylords worth,and our entire suburban is filled to the top with computer stuff as well.I want to explain the pic of the boards with the 486 on top.That was a large box that was just "dropped off" while we were there talking and the owner said "Hell,take that with you too".There were 32 boards that had 486's on them.Also in one of the gaylords is about 20 boards covered in gold lidded LCI cpu's.
Enjoy.
http://s306.photobucket.com/albums/nn253/mariannalice/6-11-11%20First%20Escrap%20load%20from%20melbourne/


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 11, 2011)

SCORE!!! 8) That's a good load, Mic! 

I had one of my wife's nephew call me a couple of weeks ago & ask me if I was interested in 50 pc's... :mrgreen: Oh yeah!!! 
He works for an outfit that repairs pc's. I fitted 40 pc's & several monitors & printers in my Tahoe. Should pick up the rest when I clear my "wreck room". :lol: 

Been gutting them for the past few days.
It feels good when the scrap finds you! 

Take care!

Phil


----------



## dtectr (Jun 11, 2011)

Man, they always pile on the monitors & printers, don't they? :x 8)


----------



## glondor (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice score mic. send some my way!


----------



## dtectr (Jun 11, 2011)

mic
you must have a pile of lucky doggy-doo (edited for mixed audience) right outside your door, man! Nice score :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 11, 2011)

We just went through 1 cage full of boards,and so far it yielded about 200 gold topped and/or bottom cpu's,and probably 300-400 lbs of boards.
It's getting dark and I have a concert tonight so I have to stop and get ready.
I'll be back around 2am.


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 11, 2011)

Dtectr, they sure do! :roll: 

But I felt that the owner of the outfit was checking me out if I just only wanted the gravy; so I picked everthing he offered. 
He invited me back for more! :mrgreen: 
He was cleaning the storage room & was happy I hauled all he offered me.


----------



## element47 (Jun 11, 2011)

> But I felt that the owner of the outfit was checking me out if I just only wanted the gravy; so I picked everthing he offered.
> He invited me back for more! :mrgreen:



Prolly a smart move.


----------



## Militoy (Jun 11, 2011)

mic said:


> ...This is 10 gaylords worth,and our entire suburban is filled to the top with computer stuff as well.I....Also in one of the gaylords is about 20 boards covered in gold lidded LCI cpu's....



Hope this isn't too stupid a question - but how big is a "gaylord"? I gather that is is a pallet-sized box, based on an internet search, but haven't spotted any specific reference to the volume. Is a gaylord similar to the box Government Liquidation calls a "Tri-wall"?


----------



## necromancer (Jun 12, 2011)

Militoy said:


> mic said:
> 
> 
> > ...This is 10 gaylords worth,and our entire suburban is filled to the top with computer stuff as well.I....Also in one of the gaylords is about 20 boards covered in gold lidded LCI cpu's....
> ...




a gaylord is the size of a skid 32 to 42 inches tall
(32 X 48 X 32) estmate


----------



## joem (Jun 12, 2011)

Exellent score. My mind calculations chip burned out and my mouth went into drool mode.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

I turns out that the boards with the 486's on them are on sale on ebay.3 sellers have them listed for $1000,$1000,and $1500. I have 32 of them :shock: If anyone wants to buy them,you know who has them.
Today I am getting into the larger test equipment.


----------



## Claudie (Jun 12, 2011)

mic said:


> I turns out that the boards with the 486's on them are on sale on ebay.3 sellers have them listed for $1000,$1000,and $1500. I have 32 of them :shock: If anyone wants to buy them,you know who has them.
> Today I am getting into the larger test equipment.




:shock:


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

Exactly!


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 12, 2011)

Great load mic !


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Sam.
Well we spent the day moving stuff off of the trailor,and stripping boxes.The amounts of test equipment are incredible.I will try and take some pics tomorrow,and get them up.So far we've pulled out around 40 signal/sweep generator style boxes out.
And we stripped 2 pallets of computers,some ancient 8080 stuff,all the way up to XP pro stuff.Got a lot of nice slot 775 3g's and better.But I get about 100 of those,and about 50 pounds of memory a week,so thats not a big deal.


----------



## Ocean (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome score!


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 22, 2011)

We picked up our second load,and it's better than the first.There's a lot of very vintage test equipment,and a lot of super-high grade boards.Definitely too much stuff to post here,but I'll post a few of the good pics.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 22, 2011)

More pics


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 22, 2011)

Did you consider adoption at some stage in your life? :mrgreen:


----------



## element47 (Jun 22, 2011)

mic, those two larger tubes in the device in the lower pix look like 6CA7's, or EL34's. Those are hi-fi fetish items, esp if they are Mullard. Your new stuff looks great!


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 22, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> Did you consider adoption at some stage in your life?


Thats funny,my wife and I want to adopt the baby in your picture....lol.


element47 said:


> mic, those two larger tubes in the device in the lower pix look like 6CA7's, or EL34's. Those are hi-fi fetish items, esp if they are Mullard. Your new stuff looks great!


Good eye Element.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 22, 2011)

I went out and grabbed a few more.I wish I had known they had value before last week.... :shock: 
Those 3 at the top are telefunkin which seem to be pretty valuable.Tomorrow I have about 30 more boxes to finish up on,hopefully I can find some more.But in case I don't,I have one more load coming with this equipment,maybe I can get some more from that stuff.


----------



## qst42know (Jun 22, 2011)

The 12AX7 tubes are popular as well.


----------



## Militoy (Jun 22, 2011)

mic said:


> We picked up our second load,and it's better than the first.There's a lot of very vintage test equipment,and a lot of super-high grade boards.Definitely too much stuff to post here,but I'll post a few of the good pics.



A lot of interesting stuff in that load. If you happen across an old HP3585a or b spectrum analyzer in the mix - I would be interested in picking up another - working or not, as long as it's in good physical shape.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 22, 2011)

I think I have a working one that is missing the #1 board.
I'll have to check and make sure it's the right one.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 10, 2011)

The facility that has been giving us trailor loads of equipment called again.They finished moving and had some more stuff for us to come pick up.There were 5 pallets and some miscellaneous equipment. We were only able to keep 3 of the pallets whole,the rest had to be loaded by hand.I have no clue what the white things are in the back of my truck,all I know is they are quite heavy for their size,they are all alluminum,and there is a ton of them.The (horizontal) boxes on the pallets go to those things in the truck.There is one pic of the boards in one of those boxes.Just those 3 boards weigh almost 8 pounds,and there is no less than 75 of those boxes (600lbs).That does not include the boards from all of the computers,or the boards from the white things in the truck.The 2 gold pieces came out of one of the white things.


----------



## EDI Refining (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice, good work Johnny


----------



## tklimson (Aug 10, 2011)

Holy crap thats a load in that van. reminds me when they use to stuff women in the VW's. Today lets stuff as much escrap into a van. It's the new craze!!


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 10, 2011)

edi gold said:


> Nice, good work Johnny


Thanks.


tklimson said:


> Holy crap thats a load in that van.


You got that right.Between the trailor and the truck I believe it's around 5000lbs total.The forklift that loaded the pallets was having a hard time.......but when they were loading pallets of regular PC's a couple of weeks ago,it had no problem.I have tandem 7K pound mobile home axles and tires on my trailor,and that thing was squatting hard all the way home.Not to mention my truck tires from those white things.BTW does anyone know what they are? I believe they are RF signal transmitters.
Oh I was way off on the estimate for the boards.....as we have been taking them down we are noticing that a lot of them have 4 expansion boards not 3,and every box has a square AMD 186 processor, and 188 memory.
Anyone want to buy them?Or everything? I really wish someone would just bring a box truck over here and buy everything I have,so I could get my yard and house back.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 10, 2011)

PM me about the 186's.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 11, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> PM me about the 186's.


Good lord Jim you should see them all.Theres about 150-200 of them in different packages.I'll take off a few today,get some pics,and get them to you.I am also going to put some on our other site,but I'll let you and Kosmo look first. He wants to trade for some scrap,so I told him I'd let him have first look also.Besides....it's not like I'm going to run out of them... :mrgreen: 
I finished stripping 2 pallets last night.I have roughly 425lbs of expansion boards,and 25 lbs of small backplanes.I still have 1 pallet to go.I'll add some pics in a little while.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 11, 2011)

Do they look like this?


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 12, 2011)

No,sorry Jim.They are PLCC's.I'll post some pics in a few minutes.....


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 12, 2011)

Here they are.I have about 100 of each,with different codes.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 12, 2011)

Needless to say it's going to take me a while to remove them.......These are all of the expansion boards.There are also backplanes but I forgot to get a pic of those. :mrgreen:


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 12, 2011)

Me no likey PLCC's! Sorry! 8)


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice nice nice Mic

Is this what you are planing to smelt?


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 12, 2011)

No,I have some other stuff I had already started on,but got side tracked.I have about 30-40lbs of BGA's that I had planned on doing....but it will still be a while.
If anyone is interested in buying these boards,let me know with a price.I'll be selling a couple hundred pounds in the morning,but I'll have about 500-600lbs after that.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 17, 2011)

I was way off on my guess on weight.We have already taken 3 loads at just under 300lbs. and we are taking another one later today.And we haven't touched any of the boards in the white things yet. :mrgreen:


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 17, 2011)

SWEEEEEEETNESS!!!

I started working some material from a couple that own a recycling outfit.
They were so happy with the initial recovery from fingers, that when she gets back from a trip to CA., she's bring me a pick up load of "goodies". 
I got also some 3 or 4 # of mixed cpu's.  8) Its a start! 

I can barely imagine how you feel!


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 17, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> I can barely imagine how you feel!


Thanks Phil.
Things are just going perfect.We picked up a couple of extra jobs,and another seller.We found a scrap yard that buys comp's for $.10/lb,then sells us the boards out of them,with all of the cpus and memory still attached.


----------



## fiat128 (Sep 30, 2011)

Militoy said:


> mic said:
> 
> 
> > If you happen across an old HP3585a or b spectrum analyzer in the mix - I would be interested in picking up another - working or not, as long as it's in good physical shape.




Holy cow! I have an HP3585a spectrum analyzer sitting in my living room right now. It's in perfect working and cosmetic order (i took it to work and had the electronics techs check it out. Please email me if you still want one at [email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 30, 2011)

There was a problem with your quote copy,That was not me that wrote that,it was Militoy.It should have read like this,


Militoy said:


> A lot of interesting stuff in that load. If you happen across an old HP3585a or b spectrum analyzer in the mix - I would be interested in picking up another - working or not, as long as it's in good physical shape.


----------



## fiat128 (Sep 30, 2011)

That's weird. Anyhow, I understood it was him and sent him a PM. I hope he wants it, I hate to cut up a good working machine.


----------



## epicnamefail (Sep 30, 2011)

what in the world makes you guys so lucky to find these awesome loot spots? (lol i had to put a little of gamer pride there) i live in Westren NY and i cant seem to find anyone with stuff like this without wanting a pretty penny for it, last call i had was from a guy with a 1970's computer that didnt work at all, he wanted 150.00 for the collection value  

nice haul btw 

-Aaron


----------

